# Mattia in marcamento stretto



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Ieri sera alla fine me la sono cantata con Mattia.
O meglio.
A letto. Io che litigavo con tutti i suoi gattacci per non farmi spodestare dal materasso, lui che si leggeva la gazzetta...
Ad un certo punto...
-Tebe parliamo?-
:scared:-Direi di si.- avevo il codone pavonato di paglia tutto dritto ma...era doveroso.
-ho ritirato le analisi e la colposcopia e tutto il circo. Siamo di nuovo al punto di partenza.-
-Altra recidiva?-
-Si.-
-Che dice il gine?-
-Quello che ha sempre detto dalla prima conizzazione. Togliere tutto.-
-...e tu?-
-Vorrei fare un altra conizzazione se è possibile e poi decidere...-
-Voglio parlare con il ginecologo.-
-Cosa?-
-Non in senso parlare di te contro di te o cose simili.-
-Ti sto dicendo tutto...-
-Non è per quello. E che tu hai un modo leggero di fare passare concetti...-
-E' anche per contrastare il tuo dna alla Merola...-
-Niente sceneggiate.-
-Giura.-
-Giuro.-

Stamattina alle 9 eravamo in ospedale dal gine, che gentilissimo ha trovato un ora per noi.
Seduti nello studio, Mattia ha cominciato a bombardarlo di domande.
Io non seguivo molto devo ammettere. Ho sentito e risentito mille volte quelle informazioni e dopo anni direi che posso insegnare tutto, terapie alternative e sperimentali comprese.
-Allora Tebe siamo d'accordo?-
-He? Oh...si...no...su cosa?- stavo viaggiando per i cazzi miei.
-Che conizziamo se è possibile, biopsiamo e anche se non è ancora infiltrato e anche se ci sono i bordi di resezione puliti...direi di...prendere in seria considerazione di...fare un isterectomia...-
Come dice Lothar ho sentito TOMP al mio fianco.
Mattia semi svenuto, bianco come un cencio e mi è pure parso di vedere un filo di bava all'angolo della bocca.
Cristo...ecco perchè non lo voglio con me in giro per ospedali. Pure la vista dei cerotti lo fa svenire...
-Mattia stai bene?-
-...si...scusa...non è per l'sterectomia e che mi è venuto in mente il sangue e...-
-Mattia non pensarci..guardami...respira....ok...respira...ok...Vuoi stenderti un pò? Tieni un  bicchiere d' acqua...-
-Sto meglio ora grazie...ma dottore scusa...se fosse tutto pulito e tutto circoscritto perchè fare un operazione così...oddio...sto per svenire di nuovo...-
-Gine...vacci cauto perchè Mattia mi sembra in condizioni critiche...-
-Allora...consiglio l'asportazione dell'utero perchè Tebe va sempre in recidiva. Sono recidive distanti fra loro e "piccole" ma sempre peggiori. Abbiamo cominciato con una cin3 per poi arrivare a...Tutto questo indica che il suo sistema immunitario non reagisce. Fuma. Si incazza. Ha una vita stressante e non ha vent'anni. Certo....lei in questi anni ha dimostrato parecchia serietà con i controlli anche sul lungo periodo quindi non è una paziente teoricamente a rischio ma...-
-Va bene va bene va bene...-ho detto. Tanto avevo già deciso. -Giurin giuretto sul gel della colposcopia che mi faccio ranacare tutto. Contenti?-
A Mattia sono uscito gli occhi dalla testa. Aveva l'aria da funerale, manco party.
-Non è che devi fare contenti noi Tebe..-ha cominciato il gine.
Mi sono alzata dalla sedia. Cominciavo a rompermi i coglioni- Non decido certo un operazione in base a quanto fa piacere al mio medico e al mio uomo, non credi? Dai Mattia se hai finito con le domande andiamo...Gine davvero. Zero paranoie. Faccio quello che dici. Hai ragione. Non ha più senso tenersi tutto. Non è che riesci a farmi un lifthing anche alla guest star?-
Il gine è scoppiato a ridere (ormai mi conosce), Mattia è diventato viola (lui si imbarazza quando sono così...scialla) e ho continuato -Davvero. State in relax global. In questo momento della mia vita l'utero è il penultimo dei miei problemi...-

All'uscita abbiamo fatto colazione in un bar con di fianco un negozio di parrucche.
Minchia...per la serie...pensiamo positivo.
Con Mattia tutto tranquillo. Per ora. Ma da stasera comincerà la pecola tragedia napoletana, ne sono certa perchè probabilmente lunedi mattina prossimo faccio la conizzazione in day hospital, e per lui è come un operazione a cuore aperto mentre per me...quasi come una visita ginecologica.
Va beh....gli faccio conizzare il cervello.

Poco fa ho visto Pupillo che era da noi con l' altra assistente  di Manager, quella stanziale (Gelmy ovviamente è con lui a Parigi) e sembra, ma dico sembra, che Avvoltoio gli abbia detto qualcosa.
Sembra perchè Pupi mi ha chiesto se era successo qualche casino con i fornitori e al mio "No! perchè?" fla flap ha scosso la testa dicendo "Strano...Avvoltoio stamattina mi sembrava particolarmente arrabbiato e tentava di parlare con Manager che ovviamente non era disponibile...Bah..devo avere capito male..."

La mia domanda è. Ma Avvoltoio. Cosa mai potrà dire a Manager?
Ora...se davvero è stato Manager a cancellare il vecchio ordine mi incazzo. Perchè doveva dirmelo.
Se non è stato lui...Avvoltoio è cretino perchè Manager non potrà fare altro che dirgli "Mbè?"
O c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge oppure è un alcolizzato all'ultimo stadio che non si rende manco più conto...



Tragedia e doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Non posso più :canna: fino alla conizzazione!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## edwina (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2356 ha detto:
			
		

> Tragedia e doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Non posso più :canna: fino alla conizzazione!!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  O!!!!!!



:up:

tutta salute... cordialmente odio i fumatori...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Maggio 2012)

edwina;bt2387 ha detto:
			
		

> :up:
> 
> tutta salute... cordialmente odio i fumatori...


Ed io, da buon ex fumatore rompicoglioni non posso che....

:up::victory::thankyou::strepitoso::dance::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::salta::updue::umiledue::umile::applauso::cincin::sorriso2::sorriso::forza::cooldue:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

andate a fanc...


----------



## kikko64 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2389 ha detto:
			
		

> andate a fanc...


Sei circondata da ex- fumatori ... *ARRENDITI* !! :fumo:



Io ho fumato fino al 4 novembre 1988, due pacchetti di Camel al giorno ... poi ho smesso ... dalla sera alla mattina ... più toccato un sigaretta !!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2390 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei circondata da ex- fumatori ... *ARRENDITI* !! :fumo:
> 
> 
> 
> Io ho fumato fino al 4 novembre 1988, due pacchetti di Camel al giorno ... poi ho smesso ... dalla sera alla mattina ... più toccato un sigaretta !!


Pure tu...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

direi di avere fumato la 20 marlboro all'alba del 1 gennaio 2000.credo...poi cacciato tutto nel caminetto..mai piu'fumato


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2389 ha detto:
			
		

> andate a fanc...


Tebe non ti preoccupare, ti capisco bene, ma perchè gli ex-fumatori ci odiano?
smettere era uno dei miei buoni propositi per il nuovo anno, ovviamente non mantenuto
per il resto... auguri:smile:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Flavia;bt2393 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe non ti preoccupare, ti capisco bene, ma perchè gli ex-fumatori ci odiano?
> smettere era uno dei miei buoni propositi per il nuovo anno, ovviamente non mantenuto
> per il resto... auguri:smile:


Grazie Flavia cominciavo a sentirmi circondata sul serio. Comunque ho deciso di smettere di fumare e di cannarmi e basta!!!


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

e pure io da ex-fumatrice :strepitoso:​


----------



## darkside (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2394 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie Flavia cominciavo a sentirmi circondata sul serio. Comunque ho deciso di smettere di fumare e di cannarmi e basta!!!


meglio una canna di una sigaretta...da più soddisfazioni
tranne a me che mi porta dritta in ospedale...uff che palle!!!


----------



## Flavia (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2394 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie Flavia cominciavo a sentirmi circondata sul serio. Comunque ho deciso di smettere di fumare e di cannarmi e basta!!!


credo che ci siano altri tabagisti, ma sono troppo timidi per ammetterlo
meglio le canne? ci penso:carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (16 Maggio 2012)

Ecco ci mancava Mattia che si fotografava sul pavimento dell'ospedale!!!!

Tebe sei incorreggibile!!!

Poi il lifting a cosa??? ancora po che la limi non si vede più nulla altro che cameltoe!!!

Poi dico io son qui che aspetto alla Coop e pure qui nulla... e mi hanno anche segnalato alla sicurezza perchè dicono che importuno le donne... ma non è vero! 

Gli chiedo solo se loro hanno la cameltoe... solo che 9 volte su 10 devo spiegare che cosa è... e ti lascio immaginare!


Cattivik

P.S. Sostituisci il fumo con delle belle tromb...te ... Però prima passa a far scorta di pappa reale per mattia


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2012)

mannaggia tebe, che te ne fai di questo ragazzino palla al piede .mi perplimi , non ci sta niente da fare: ma un uomo forte , con due spalle larghe sia fisicamente che metaforicamente non andrebbe meglio?
è il tuo istinto materno che ti guida?
il toy boy va bene come amante  e invece tu mi fai il contrario!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Maggio 2012)

infatti..ecco perche'funziona meglio Mattia tra le lenzuola..il nonno perde colpi....ahahahah..non mi ricordare i miei anni pero':mexican:


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2399 ha detto:
			
		

> mannaggia tebe, che te ne fai di questo ragazzino palla al piede .mi perplimi , non ci sta niente da fare: ma un uomo forte , con due spalle larghe sia fisicamente che metaforicamente non andrebbe meglio?
> è il tuo istinto materno che ti guida?
> il toy boy va bene come amante  e invece tu mi fai il contrario!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma a me non serve un uomo forte!
Lo ucciderei dopo 10 minuti e non mi attraggono nemmeno come compagni.
Sono il maschio Alfa della coppia, lo sono sempre stata.
Cerco nel mio compagno cosa manca a me e non mi i manca certo il pragmatismo e tutto il resto.

Forse scelgo tutti uomini come Mattia perchè avendo zero istinto materno e non avendo mai voluto figli i miei criteri sono diversi dalle donne mamme che cercano un uomo forte in grado di proteggere prole e famiglia.
Non lo so.

Per gli amanti è diverso. Li scelgo sempre forti.

Mah...

Sei ancora in perplimento?
dai non a tutte piacciono gli uomini capobranco!


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2400 ha detto:
			
		

> infatti..ecco perche'funziona meglio Mattia tra le lenzuola..il nonno perde colpi....ahahahah..non mi ricordare i miei anni pero':mexican:


Ammetto che a prestazione meramente sessuale, tipo durata e durezza non c'è paragone tra Mattia e Manager.
15 anni si vedono e si sentono.
Ma è un sesso totalmente diverso e anche con sensazioni assolutamente diverse.
Per cui vanno bene entrambi.


Lothar...tu a durezza come sei messo?rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2012)

Benissimo come a 20 anni,se sto concentrato..sul pezzo..ho sempre avuto l'esatto problema al contrario.
Pero'..non deve tenere pensieri..


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

Ciao, sono Sbri... e sono una tabagista. Porca zozza. Prendi l'occasione per smettere, dài, magari mi decido pure io.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Il fumo, oltre ai simpatici tumori ai polmoni, provoca il precoce rovinarsi della pelle ed un orribile odore dell'alito.
Una mia amica a forza di tabaccare, dalla bellissima donna che era si è trasformata in una maschera di pelle avvizzita e malaticcia, e se un tempo avrei dato un occhio, una gamba e tre dita della mano destra per combinare qualcosa con lei, ora solo a sentire il puzzo di fumo della sua bocca non la degnerei manco di un bacio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2429 ha detto:
			
		

> Il fumo, oltre ai simpatici tumori ai polmoni, provoca il precoce rovinarsi della pelle ed un orribile odore dell'alito.
> Una mia amica a forza di tabaccare, dalla bellissima donna che era si è trasformata in una maschera di pelle avvizzita e malaticcia, e se un tempo avrei dato un occhio, una gamba e tre dita della mano destra per combinare qualcosa con lei, ora solo a sentire il puzzo di fumo della sua bocca non la degnerei manco di un bacio.


... allora tu con quell'avatar che ci fai?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2442 ha detto:
			
		

> ... allora tu con quell'avatar che ci fai?


che ci faccio con cosa?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

AAAaaaaaa!!!! Adesso ho capito!

Trota! Mica sta fumando! E' meditabondo!!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------

